# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Proyecto de Irrigación Olmos

## H2Olmos

Estimados Señores,   El Proyecto Olmos comprende la irrigación de 38,000 hectáreas de propiedad del Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque, que se pondrán a la venta mediante subasta pública. Los Lotes contarán con dotación de agua presurizada y acceso a la red vial nacional, al puerto cercano de Paita y a la línea de transmisión eléctrica.   El Proyecto Olmos es la gran oportunidad de comprar lotes de tierra de gran extensión y enorme potencial agrícola, con condiciones climáticas privilegiadas. El precio base de la subasta de 4,250 dólares por hectárea y los bajos costos de producción, representan una gran ventaja competitiva para el inversionista agroindustrial.    Para mayor información, por favor visítenos en www.h2olmos.com  
Asi mismo, les adjuntamos el link al Video del Proyecto de Irrigación Olmos, 
Español: http://es.h2olmos.com/galeria-de-videos-h2olmos 
Inglés: http://en.h2olmos.com/video-gallery-h2olmosTemas similares: Artículo: Proyecto de irrigación Chinecas generaría más de 30,000 empleos directos Artículo: En 15 días saldrán a la venta los lotes del proyecto de irrigación de Olmos Artículo: PELIGRAN OBRAS DE IRRIGACIÓN DEL PROYECTO OLMOS Artículo: MEF no se opone al desarrollo del proyecto de irrigación de Olmos, asegura Aráoz Artículo: MEF asegura que proyecto de irrigación Olmos saldrá lo más pronto posible

----------

golcito18

----------


## kscastaneda

Cuando comienza la subasta, de hecho participamos.

----------


## golcito18

existe un monto minimo para esta inversion?, a lo mejor se podria formar una asociacion o empresa para poder participar de la licitacion?

----------


## H2Olmos

Estimados,  Les agradecemos su interés en el Proyecto de Irrigación Olmos.  La Convocatoria de la Subasta se estima se realice la primera semana de Diciembre. En dicho momento, les enviaremos la dirección electrónica a la Página Oficial de la Subasta Olmos, en la cual deberán registrarse exitosamente para acceder a las Bases de la Subasta, la Sala de Datos Virtual y otros documentos e información relevante. En la subasta son considerados como interesados toda persona jurídica o Consorcio, nacional o extranjera, que sea reconocida como tal por el Comité de Promoción, de acuerdo a las Bases.   Las características principales de las tierras a ser subastadas son las siguientes: · Lotes de gran escala y potencial agrícola.  · Subasta única de 41 lotes de dos tamaños: 6 lotes de 500 ha y 35 lotes de 1,000 ha.  · Precio mínimo de US$ 4,250 por hectárea. El precio incluye el título de propiedad y la capacidad (derechos) de irrigación. - Tierras: US$ 605 (la tierra no paga IGV) - Pago por Capacidad: US$ 3,645 incluido IGV (US$ 3,063 + IGV) · Cada lote a subastarse contará con caminos de acceso y un punto de energía conectado a la red nacional de transmisión.  · Tarifa por el Servicio: US$ 0.07/m3 por 9,032m3 de dotación anual de agua por ha, equivalente a una Tarifa Fija Anual de US$ 632/hectárea de agua presurizada que será pagada por los usuarios bajo un contrato del tipo _take-or-pay._   Para mayor informacion ingresen a la pagina web www.h2olmos.com  Cualquier consulta no duden en comunicarse con nosotros   Saludos,

----------


## golcito18

alguna empresa de accionariado difundido que este participando de esta licitacion, ya que algun modo se deben beneficiar los peruanos con poco capital y que deseen participar de este proyecto. Sr. Cilloniz a lo mejor Ud. puede contactarse con gente o empresas especilizadas.

----------


## kscastaneda

Osea que no tenemos oportunidad de compra los pequeños, pues lotes minimos son 500 hás = 2`125 000. 
Plop = solo venta de tierras a extranjeros, politicos entre otras personalidades !!! 
No es justo y la propuesta de golcito18 buena, pero a estas alturas que podemos hacer???

----------


## golcito18

buscar un abogado que haga el contrato de sociedades, nombrar una directiva, y buscar apoyo politico para tener oportunidad y preferencia en la venta, al menos con los lotes mas pequeños que son 2. Eso es de los peruanos!!!!

----------


## golcito18

http://economia.terra.com.pe/noticia...0_AGE_80009280  Aun las tierras no han sido subastadas, los chilenos tienen en la mira este proyecto y no hicimos nada por crear una empresa de accionariado difundido para poder ser parte de esta realidad, aib http://www.aib.com.pe/  la unica empresa del sector agroindustrial que esta listada en bolsa pero no cotiza aun ... No hay solucion, las riquezas del Peru nunca serán de los peruanos.

----------


## iil888

La ejecución del Proyecto Irrigación Olmos, permitirá el riego presurizado de 38 mil hectáreas nuevas en el desértico valle de Olmos, ademàs posibilitará el mejoramiento agrícola de 5,500 hectáreas de tierras de propiedad de los agricultores del Valle Viejo y la Comunidad Campesina Santo Domingo de Olmos, quienes contarán con infraestructura hidráulica sin costo alguno y ya se vienen asociando para trabajar en alianza con inversionistas privados para la puesta en valor de sus tierras. 
Asimismo, la instalación de 43,500 hectáreas con cultivos diversos, generará empleo en los próximos 8 años para no menos de 40 mil personas, sumado a ello los puestos de trabajo indirectos en servicios colaterales; como plantas industriales, fletes, comercio, educación, salud, turismo, etc., incrementando la población económicamente activa del norte del país, convirtiendo a Olmos en una ciudad moderna y a Lambayeque uno de los principales departamentos agro exportadores del Perú y porque no del mundo, ya que contamos con los mejores climas que nos permiten sacar producciones en contra estación. 
Esta oportunidad debe ser para los peruanos.  
Es mi modesta opinión.

----------

